# What if UK leaves EU?



## NHANORAK (May 3, 2015)

There has been speculation in the UK news that David Cameron will fast track the vote on EU membership to 2016 now. Just wondered what is likely to happen to Brits living in Spain if the UK vote to leave the EU. In theory wouldn't there would be a lot of Brits not entitled to live in Spain and having to sell up?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NHANORAK said:


> There has been speculation in the UK news that David Cameron will fast track the vote on EU membership to 2016 now. Just wondered what is likely to happen to Brits living in Spain if the UK vote to leave the EU. In theory wouldn't there would be a lot of Brits not entitled to live in Spain and having to sell up?


Scroll down and you'll find more threads on the same theme


----------

